# Adjustments on (relatively) new Trek SL1000



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

Took the Trek SL1000 that I just got recently out for the first time today. It's a previously owned model (the guy used it twice, decided he didn't like how it felt, and stuck it in his garage for a year or two before selling it.)

Anyway there were a few things I noticed (aside from the strong desire for some kind of odometer/computer, hehe). 

The guy I purchased the bike from said the seat isn't comfortable. I figured I might be different since its a woman/man thing- he's right- it isn't terribly comfortable. It's not terribly uncomfortable- but the seat on my mountain bike is a lot more comfortable (which has a cut out I believe.) I also noticed I'm sitting differently on the road bike seat than on the MTB seat. I think this is part of why its more uncomfortable- but how should you really be "sitting" on a road bike for it to be appropriate? I always felt I should be sitting more on my tailbone the most-or thats how it seems to me.

The 2nd is that my right hand is still a tight/cramped when I ride- JUST the right hand. I have multiple ganglion cysts (bubbles in the tendon sheath that fill with fluid) in the right hand so I am pretty sure this is the culprit since I have had this problem with other things and not just biking. Question is if there is anything I can do with the road bike to help out my right hand more? Moving my hands around on the handlebars (its a road bike so its not like I'm spoiled for choice) seems to help quite a bit but I'm wondering since this is a used bike if there's anything I can do in terms of "fit" to adjust the bike and make it more appropriate to me rather than the 6'4" guy that was riding it previously. We already adjusted the seat to approximately more my height but there's always the chance it could be tweaked a bit. 

On a side note- I thought I would really, really hate the toe clips that are on the bike- but strangely enough I managed to not leave any of my skin behind on the pavement when I tried them out.  Then again it was only the first ride- there's always the future!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

You should be sitting on your sit bones not your tailbone. You'll be leaning more over the handle bars on the road bike than the mountain bike. The mountain bike has a much more upright sitting position. Also both my road bikes have saddles (seat) that I didn't like and found one I like much better. My old Trek's original saddle was ok, but not real comfortable, just not totally uncomfortable either. (purchased the Trek used). My Felt (just purchased bran new last fall) came with a very uncomfortable saddle that I changed out after 2 rides.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

The guy that rode this bike before was 6'4, huh....and how tall are you? I'm assuming not 6'4....
I would bring the bike to a shop and see if they can adjust the fit to have you positioned in the saddle correctly. Also, the brakes can be adjusted so they are more comfortable for your hand. I'm just concerned by what you said about the guy being 6'4, that this bike is very big for you and will never fit well, unless you are also very tall.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

I am a very tall woman...the bike is an appropriate size. I took it in to have a tune up done a few days ago and the lbs agreed it is an appropriate size...just needs tweaking with things. Thinking back now it would havebeen a good idea to bring thisup then. Oh well hindsight is 20/20.


----------

